# Look who's birthday it is!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is seven today. She is still sporting her summer swimmer's air dried look, but hasn't forgotten her inner Garbo either.

















We have a nice weekend planned to give this hard working girl a chance to chill. Today we are going out with my mom and her mpoo for an expedition to the north fork of Long Island. Mom, Lily, Javelin, Wolfie and I will be going to an art show where my aunt (mom's sis) has some entries. Then we will be stopping at the outlets to do a quick shopping stop. We want to get home early to day because we have a big day planned for tomorrow too.

Sunday's festivities involve getting up early and loading mom, Lily, Peeves, Javelin, Wolfie and myself into the truck to drive up to Peeves' breeder for the day. We will be enjoying a cookout and dogs will be able to romp and play off leash.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lily!!

With love from your friends across the Pond :biggrin:


----------



## rylet0651 (Sep 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Lily!!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy birthday Lily. Enjoy your birthday weekend. And girl, you are 7? You don't look a day older than 3. 

pr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Lily - Have a lovely day, a wonderful weekend, and a very happy year!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlerunner said:


> Happy birthday Lily. Enjoy your birthday weekend. And girl, you are 7? You don't look a day older than 3.
> 
> pr


When you have a chance to meet her up close and personal you will see there is a fair amount of salt in that pepper. But more importantly she doesn't act like she feels any older than 3!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lily, you sweet young thing, says Jupiter, age 13 and 11 months

Happy Birthday Lily, you sophisticated and accomplished you! says Pericles age 15 months.

Many happy returns of the day, says Maria Lydia!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday you beautiful, talented girl!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lily!!! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*:birthday: Lily! You're a real sensation at 7!*


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY

Love Sisko


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lily! Virgos are the best!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl! It sounds like you are going to have a great weekend!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 7th birthday, Lily! You have a really fun weekend planned


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday Lily!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lily arty2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

:birthday: to you

:birthday: to you

All the :monkey::monkey::monkey: in the zoo

Send their best regards to you

:birthday: dear lily

:birthday: to you

And maaanyyyy more!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy birthday Lily! Have fun this weekend!  
:birthday:


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lily ...hope it's a fun weekend!

Raven


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday,Queen of All Things! (and we have never seen any salt in your pepper,dearie!:adore

Maybe we will drive by Sue's ,if I can remember where she is!  

Martha and the Charming Che


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Lily,
I only hope I look half as good as you when I reach 7!!!
Hope you enjoy your wonderful Birthday weekend!




P.S. Snag a hot dog for me!!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Well, I don't know anything about your "inner Garbo," but you are styling, girlfriend! I'm sure you are going to enjoy your birthday weekend with your family and friends! 

Wishing you many more,
Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lily!!! You know how to rock that "do"! I love it! Long live the topknot and ears!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> We will be enjoying a cookout and dogs will be able to romp and play off leash.


Oh boy! Off leash AND Burgers! My two favourite things!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PaddysMom said:


> Well, I don't know anything about your "inner Garbo," but you are styling, girlfriend! I'm sure you are going to enjoy your birthday weekend with your family and friends!
> 
> Wishing you many more,
> Your friend,
> Paddy


Lily just hates having her picture taken. She rarely will look at a camera, cell phone or tablet if she thinks there is any possibility of a flash going off. She is best photographed in candids.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Lily!!! Hope you are having the grandest of weekends - you are certainly providing the glamour factor for those GSDs ! :beerglass::cake::cheers2:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Weekend, Lily! It sounds like loads of fun for you AND your lucky family! Have fun and I hope there will be pictures!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

On Lily's actual birthday (Saturday) we went to an art show and to an outlet mall. We sat outside at the food court to have lunch. Three poodles attracted plenty of attention.

Here are a couple of pictures from our lunch break. In addition to Lily being her usual good girl self, Javelin was fabulous. In the picture of him lying down he is in the path of many passersby at the food court. He was very relaxed and although he tried to visit a couple of people (who spoke to him as they passed) he listened to my leave it very well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

On Sunday we drove upstate to Peeves' breeder's home for a cookout. It was very warm, but nice and sunny. In addition to Peeves, Lily and Javelin my mom and Wolfie came along for the day.

There were current GSD owners and two families who are getting puppies from her current litter which is five weeks old. So the new folks got to see the pups plus see the conformation and temperament of the breeder's adult dogs. Peeves was a very good ambassador. Here he is making sure the children from one of the new puppy families eat their lunch.









Javelin mostly stuck close to the people. I was very happy with his recall when he did wander off too though. Here he is, big boy that he is becoming.

















The poodles had a lot of fun with my mom later in the day when most of the other people had gone home.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like so much fun! 

Javelin is growing up so fast. How big do anticipate him being? Lily is so fine-boned compared to Raven, although, I suppose he won't seem large compared to Peeves ?. Raven is right at what the breeder thought, she told me to expect on the 50lb range and she is at 53lb and 24 in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Raven's Mom said:


> Looks like so much fun!
> 
> Javelin is growing up so fast. How big do anticipate him being? Lily is so fine-boned compared to Raven, although, I suppose he won't seem large compared to Peeves ?. Raven is right at what the breeder thought, she told me to expect on the 50lb range and she is at 53lb and 24 in.


We did have a really nice weekend!

I am thinking he will come in around Raven's size. Compared to Lily 22 3/4 inches and 36 pounds) he is like a little tank. The bone in his legs is already way more substantial than hers. His feet are bigger than hers to. He has been eating like a horse this week, so I think he is putting on a growth spurt. In the long run Lily will be my smallest dog, but still the queen!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing the fun!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i know it's lily's thread, but i loved the picture of peeves sitting in front of the little boy. pretty sure he was trying to mind meld the message "if you don't eat it, i will. oh, please, please, please don't eat it!"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk said:


> i know it's lily's thread, but i loved the picture of peeves sitting in front of the little boy. pretty sure he was trying to mind meld the message "if you don't eat it, i will. oh, please, please, please don't eat it!"



I love that pic too. Peeves sat there in front of four children eating hot dogs for the longest time! I think he was hoping for something to land on the floor or for telepathic abilities that would let him suck up the hot dogs. To his credit, he didn't move towards any of the kids even with food waving right in front of his face for about five minutes. He has very good impulse control. That family is getting one of the girls from the current litter. This will be the first GSD they get from vom Blizen Haus so I think Peeves was a great advertising aid for her. They recently lost their previous GSD and also have a dobie, so they are good experienced owners. The parents never batted an eye about that 90 pound dog eying their kids lunch!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm curious......what was the reaction to the Poodles from the people getting GSD puppies? Did you get a lot of questions regarding Spoos vs GSDs????


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Happy birthday!*

Happy birthday Lily and many happy returns!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm curious......what was the reaction to the Poodles from the people getting GSD puppies? Did you get a lot of questions regarding Spoos vs GSDs????


Not so much Molly on breed questions. The people getting the GSD puppies who were there all have had GSD before, so they are pretty dedicated. The people who already have dogs from Peeves' breeder already knew Lily and they just loved Javelin. They've been watching Lily out run and out maneuver their dogs for years now!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

happy belated lily!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Lily, sorry that I am so late...but this just made your birthday last extra long. HAPPY 7th BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweet Lily!!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Lily!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is one last picture from Lily's birthday outing. My mom sent it to me during the week. Here is part of me and all my poodles (I co-own mom's mpoo). We made a pit stop at a winery that actually is very dog friendly. We didn't stay long this time, but they have guided walks in the vineyard for people and dogs, they have live music and dogs are welcome. They even have let us bring Lily and Peeves into the tasting room.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Great photo!
Is Javelin, is that a long dock he has? A friend was saying to me that all of the Spoos she sees are undocked, and I said no, I think that she is probably seeing long docks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, Javelin's dock is longer than Lily's. He also direly needed the trim I started this morning last week.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, Javelin's dock is longer than Lily's. He also direly needed the trim I started this morning last week.



I guess that Lily just missed the start of the new trend. Teaka's is a bit shorter than Timi's, but not stumpy, and is so much easier to scissor. I love the look of Timi's length, but I go insane trying to scissor it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with you on that one Tiny Poodles.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy happy birthday to you.&#55356;&#57200; &#55356;&#57218;


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to be late to the party, but warmest wishes to Lily! Hoping she has a delightful year ahead!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Sorry to be late to the party, but warmest wishes to Lily! Hoping she has a delightful year ahead!


Oh, I LOVE that picture of Molly!! Too cute!


----------

